# Sharpener information wanted



## ErnieG (Oct 10, 2021)

A local shops selling this electric sharpener and I was interested in getting one but I don't know anything about it .
Here's a few pics ...maybe someone can tell me if it's any good what kind it is and what's it worth ? 
Thanks very much! 
Ernie


----------



## bryannewton (Oct 10, 2021)

I am not sure what its worth but they can be handy to have around


----------

